# Kauai restaurants?



## Zac495 (Jun 7, 2009)

I did my search and know:


Three restaurants that offer truly exceptional meals in very romantic settings: 1) The Beach House at Poipu. It's run by the same owner of the famous Roy's franchise and both the food and the view of the sunset are unforgettable; 2) Tidepools at the Hyatt in Poipu; 3) Cafe Hanalei at the Princeville Hotel...the view of Bali Hai is enough to bring a tear to your eye!


We're staying at the Marriott Beach Club - hotel rooms - so we'll need some inexpensive restaurants - view and seafood is important to us - along with food for kids - we'll do the expensive ones - but not nightly.

Any advice is always appreciated!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is a good thread from earlier this year - Kauai Restaurants

If you use the search function, or the google search listed in my sig line, you will find a lot of good info. in the old posts.

I like Dukes at the Marriott and I think their open air bar/dining is fun for families and I don't think they are terribly expensive.






If you intend to visit Kauai in the future, it might be worthwhile for you to buy this book-

Kauai Restaurants and Dining


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, Denise! We're going to Duke's with other tuggers day 1! I'll buy the book and do the search. 

We will have a car - but is there a particular area we should look at for most nights? We don't want to drive 1/2 hour for dinner except perhaps once  - like the best restaurant that can't be missed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2009)

The Marriott is right in Lihue, which is the largest town on Kauai, and has the most dining options, so I think you will find your best selection within 10 min. of the Marriott.  There are   also lots of little places within walking distance.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 7, 2009)

We had a great meal (for 10 people) at Keoki's Paradise, just across the highway from Waiohai in the Poipu area. Here's the Tripadvisor reviews. It's worth it to get out of Lihue for a while.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know when you are traveling but Princeville Hotel is closed until the fall--see my thread.

I wouldn't eat at any restaurant that just opened.  Give them a month or two to get it together.

We had the worst meal ever at a restaurant here in Texas--we ate there the first week they opened.  Yuck.  A couple of months later it was pretty good.


Sterling


----------



## LisaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Aside from the places that you mentoned:

Duke is on-site for you and we always go for our last meal before leaving for the airport. They serve dependable food with reasonable price.

In Poipu, we go to Puka Dog at least once. It's just hogdog with exotic sauce, plus freshly squeezed lemonade. Yummy!

On your way to Princeville, there is a hamburger joint called Duane's Burger. Again, it's a must for us every year when we are on the island.

When will you be there? We will be staying at Pahio Shearwater July 11-18.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 7, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Thanks, Denise! We're going to Duke's with other tuggers day 1! I'll buy the book and do the search.



That would be us!  

Thanks for asking this, Ellen. I've been devouring menus myself. Darn, they make me hungry!

Is your last night in Kauai on the 16th, like us? We were thinking of making reservations at The Beach House for that night. Our friends will be gone by then, and it will just be the three of us. Want to make it a party?  :whoopie: 
Aloha!
Elena


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2009)

The Beach House books up way in advance, so I'd make the Resv. before I left home.  Also - it's kind of expensive for kids.  The one positive thing for kids is that when they get finished eating, they can go outside and hang out on the grass between the restaurant and the ocean.  Here's an idea:  stop and pick up a fast food picnic for them, and let them eat outside on the beach or grass, while you have an adult dinner.  This would be perfectly OK since the restaurant grass area is a big hangout spot.  If you reserve a window seat, it will be easy to supervise them - these are sliding glass doors that open all the way up onto the lawn.

Beach House Restaurant Menu

Even the kid's menu is $12 - $16.


----------



## wa.mama (Jun 7, 2009)

A few "local" places to eat at which are around Lihue:

1) Tip Top cafe - best mac-nut or banana pancakes on the island, hands down.

2) Hamura Saimen (if you like ramen or won ton soup)

3) Kauai Pasta - for when you've had enough local food

4) Kalaheo Cafe - west of Poipu, but has wonderful fresh, healthy salads, fish etc.

5) Red Hot Mama's - on the north shore; very good, large fish burritos and tacos with local veggies.

OK, the last two are not around Lihue.  The first 2 are not for the average tourist.  And our favorite, Cafe Hanalei, is indeed closed.  The Marriott brunch does not even come close.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 7, 2009)

My husband just walked into the room and saw the Beach House photo and sighed and said "OK, I'm ready to go 'home' to Kauai!"   Would you believe that the Beach House is right across the street the street from our condo at LBR and we have NEVER eaten there in all the years we've been there?!  (but I have lots and lots of photos of the kids in all different ages eating ice cream and doing somersaults on the lawn of the beach house...)


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't forget to try Brick Oven Pizza.  Now they have two.

Sterling


----------



## lv_maui (Jun 7, 2009)

I do not like Tidepools.  I am not sure what it was the three things I have been there, but I just think it is overrated.  I know what time we were bothered by knats.  

The Beach House is heaven.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

lv_maui said:


> I know what time we were bothered by knats.



So on *K*auai, gnats, are *K*nats?  Makes sense!


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 8, 2009)

LisaH said:


> Aside from the places that you mentoned:
> 
> Duke is on-site for you and we always go for our last meal before leaving for the airport. They serve dependable food with reasonable price.
> 
> ...



We'll be there July 10 - 17! We'll be there with our kids - 14 year old son and 11 year old daughter.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 8, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> That would be us!
> 
> Thanks for asking this, Ellen. I've been devouring menus myself. Darn, they make me hungry!
> 
> ...



Our last night is the 17th, but we'll join you!

Thanks for the great ideas. I always go through the Tugger lists - then I call and make reservations like crazy 3 weeks in advance - so I'd better get cracking! This is my last week of school (I'm a teacher) so it's time to get to WORK and get my vacation PERFECT.


----------



## lv_maui (Jun 8, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> So on *K*auai, gnats, are *K*nats?  Makes sense!



Geez, in reading my post yesterday, it looks like I had a few Mai Tai's.  But I did not so I will correct my stupidity.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

Not stupid -  Cute!  I liked it!


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 8, 2009)

*another recommendation*

one of our favorites is Pomodoro in Kalaheo - the best Italian food on Kauai.  

We were at Waiohai the last 2 weeks- ate at the Beach House, Pomodoro, Keoki's (twice - sit in the bar area, you don't have to wait for a table and you can get the dinner menu there), Roy's - and, skip this one, Poipu Beach Broiler.  Also - the burger place in the Poipu shopping village is pretty decent.

People we met at Waiohai said they were very disappointed with Tidepools this time.  They also ate at Casa di Amici, which we always loved but had a bad experience 2 years ago - they said it was fabulous, that the previous owner is back on the scene overseeing the operation.

Have a great trip - weather was fabulous when we were there, 85 and sunny every day.


----------



## lv_maui (Jun 8, 2009)

mlfrancis said:


> one of our favorites is Pomodoro in Kalaheo - the best Italian food on Kauai.
> 
> .



Is the Kalaheo Steak House still there?  I was there about 10 years ago when you had to bring your own alcohol and then had great food.


----------



## mepiccolo (Jun 8, 2009)

Our last night in Kauai a few weeks ago we had 5 kids all under 7 (2 families) and we ate at the Waimea Brewery.  The food was excellent and it was very kid friendly and reasonably priced.  A good place to eat if you drive to Waimea Canyon.

When we go to Hanalei Bay we like to eat at Bubba Burgers in the town of Hanalei (there is one in Kapaa also but for some reason the one in Hanalei is better).


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 9, 2009)

*still advertised*



lv_maui said:


> Is the Kalaheo Steak House still there?  I was there about 10 years ago when you had to bring your own alcohol and then had great food.



we didn't eat there but it is still in all the publications - we'll have to try it next time


----------



## Teddie2 (Jun 9, 2009)

mlfrancis said:


> ate at Keoki's (twice - sit in the bar area, you don't have to wait for a table and you can get the dinner menu there),



I second that.. we ate there three times as it is such a lovely atmosphere and they even had live music there one night. They are reasonable (in the bar area which is really not just a bar but some lovely tables as well. 

Also, Lihue Barbeque (think I have the name right)--good local food good prices

Tip Top cafe - -we ate there one morning.. very local and good pancakes

never got to eat at Hamura Saimen but has been recommended .. went in to get the lilikoi pie as we were a few doors away at the Lihue barbeque and wanted to try the pie... they also have chicken, or pork grilled meat on sticks and they looked wonderful  also a very local place..sorry we missed it

 across the street from the lighthouse restaurant.. there is a fish store/restaurant with wonderful local fish --very reasonable ( seemed like many locals go there as well -- that is a good sign) It did not seem to have a name.. just said fish market.. also next to a small video store down the street from the post office.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 9, 2009)

We ate at Kalaheo Steak House 2 summers ago.....wow, it had really gone downhill.  Limited menu, prices seemed very high for what you got, interior was dirty, restaurant kind of felt like the building was going to fall down.  If it had been "dive" prices then I wouldn't have minded the "dive" food and surroundings, but it was steakhouse prices!  (and the food wasn't very good at all).  So......skip it!


----------



## northpole (Jun 13, 2009)

In addition to all the restaurants listed above.  We really enjoyed the Nanea restaurant in the Westin in Princeville, there is a beautiful deck overlooking the pool and courtyard, the food was exceptional and the service was great.  

We also liked the Naupaka Terrace restaurant at the Hilton (10 minutes from the Marriott).  They have a weekend prime rib and seafood buffet.


----------



## TAG (Jun 14, 2009)

For take-out, we like Mark's Place.  The one near the community college is only open for lunch but the other one is open evenings.


----------



## LODISCOLEE (Jun 14, 2009)

*TheBeach House*

Just got off the phone with The Beach House and have our dinner reservations for OCT 7th :whoopie:  - the nice girl whom I talked to said they are taking reservation up to DEC so if you have plans to be out there give them a call.


----------



## daviper1996 (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Beach House*

My wife and I ate here several times while on Kauai last year.  The house drinks and food kept us coming back even though we stayed at the Mariott by Kalapaki bay!

Have a great time!

Kevin


----------



## NJDave (Jun 17, 2009)

The Bullshed is worth the trip.  It is on the ocean, has good food and the prices are cheap for Hawaii.

http://www.bullshedrestaurant.com/


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 19, 2009)

NJDave said:


> The Bullshed is worth the trip.  It is on the ocean, has good food and the prices are cheap for Hawaii.
> 
> http://www.bullshedrestaurant.com/



How far of a drive is that from Marriott Beach Club?


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 19, 2009)

*Zac495*

Bullshed's is about 6-7 miles from the Marriott.  It is in Kapaa, fairly close to the Safeway store.

Tony


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Hukilau Lanai at the Kauai Coast Resort at the Coconut Marketplace! It was by far our best meal when we were there in April. Two good casual places we enjoyed were Scotty's BBQ and Olympic Cafe, both in Kapaa. Bubba Burgers were very disappointing, especially compared to the great burgers we can get in the Philly area, Ellen! My second favorite meal was the filets we got at Costco and cooked on the grill at Pona Kai!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2009)

> Hukilau Lanai at the Kauai Coast Resort at the Coconut Marketplace! It was by far our best meal when we were there in April. Two good casual places we enjoyed were Scotty's BBQ and Olympic Cafe



I like those 3 restaurants also, but I thought Scotty's was a little pricey for a Barbeque place - however, I love their open air direct ocean view!  Did you know that it's owned by the authors of Kauai Revealed?  (Good for kids young enough to order off the kids menu.)






Of the 3, Olympic Cafe has the lowest prices, large portions, and a fun "people watching," location right on the main drag in Kapa'a, across from the ABC store.  (Good for kids.)






Hukilau Lanai is more of a fine dining experience, with a distant ocean view and the most expensive of the 3.  It does have a nice view of the grounds, if you sit in the patio area.  (I'm too cheap to take kids here.)


----------



## happymum (Jun 22, 2009)

Our favorite was also Hukilau Lanai. If memory serves, they offered a fixed price meal if you started your meal before 6 PM(?) that was a very good deal.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 22, 2009)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Hukilau Lanai at the Kauai Coast Resort at the Coconut Marketplace! It was by far our best meal when we were there in April. Two good casual places we enjoyed were Scotty's BBQ and Olympic Cafe, both in Kapaa. Bubba Burgers were very disappointing, especially compared to the great burgers we can get in the Philly area, Ellen! My second favorite meal was the filets we got at Costco and cooked on the grill at Pona Kai!



We live very close to each other - I'm in Limerick. 

I'll try your choices! THANKS!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kalapaki Beach Hut for burgers and fish and chips.  The fish and chips are the absolute best--and cheap.  

Scotty's BBQ 

Bubba's Burgers

And Duane's Ono Charburger


----------



## Mauiboy (Jul 23, 2009)

We tried the Beach House for the first time on this trip, and it was great!  The food was very good, the views were outstanding, and their on-staff photographer even took our picture at sunset (for $21, but hey, it was worth it!).

Neil


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mauiboy said:


> We tried the Beach House for the first time on this trip, and it was great!  The food was very good, the views were outstanding, and their on-staff photographer even took our picture at sunset (for $21, but hey, it was worth it!).
> 
> Neil



We took our own photos - just followed him around and stood in the same spots.


----------

